# نبذة عن جهاز رسم القلب(ecg) باللغة العربية



## maarekmaarek (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*جهاز رسم القلب**(ECG)*​ 
​ *و كلمة** ECG*
*هى اختصارا ل*
*(Electro Cardio Graph)*
*و يسمى ايضا مخطط القلب الكهربائى*​ 
​ 


 
​ *عمل الجهاز ووظيفته*​ ​ *يقوم مخطط القلب الكهربائي برسم القيم المقيسة و يري تواتراً ذا شكل نبضي مميز خاص بنشاط عضلة القلب* 
*Action Potential*
*ووظيفته فحص الحوادث الكهربائية للقلب في أكثر من مستوى لفحص*
*الفعالية الكهربائية القلبية** Electrical Activity *
*ويقوم أيضاً بتشخيص مجموعة القلب و الدورة** الدموية لمعرفة التغيرات المرضية ، و أيضاً له أهمية في المراقبة الضرورية لحالات المداخلات الجراحية أو الإجهاد ، وله أهمية في الطب الرياضي و طب العمل وهو يقدم معلومات عن التركيب و التغيرات الكهربائية للقلب**.*​ ​ *اعتماداً** على ما سبق يمكن للطبيب أن يكشف عن الأمراض القلبية " مثل أمراض تسبب النوبة القلبية " وكذلك يمكن تقييم أخطاء الناقلية الكهربائية و التغيرات غير الطبيعية في تولد النبضات القلبية " عدم انتظام النبض** " *​ 

​ *المخطط الصندوقي لجهاز تخطيط القلب*
*



*​ 
​ *1:* *الكترودات الاقتباس*​ ​ *2:* *مرحلة** الترشيح : عبارة عن مكثفات توضع قبل مرحلة التضخيم حيث تفيد في التخلص من الإشارات الغير مفيدة أو الغير مرغوب بها التي تؤثر على إشارة التخطيط** .*​ ​ *3:* *مرحلة التضخيم الأولية : حيث يتم استخدام دارات متكاملة** IC لتكبير إشارة القلب الكهربائية وذلك لتسهيل دراستها*​ ​ *4:* *بعد التضخيم الأولي للإشارة تدخل إلى شبكة ويلسون ( مثلث ويلسون ) والتي يتم بواسطتها اختيار الاقتباس المطلوب* 
*( Ι – ΙΙ – ΙΙΙ – AVR – AVL –AVF –V1 – V2 – V3 – V4 – V5 – V6 )*​ ​ 



​ ​ *V1* *يوضع في الفراغ الرابع بين الاضلاع على يمين القفص الصدري*​ ​ *V2* *يوضع في الفراغ الرابع بين الاضلاع على يسار القفص الصدري*​ ​ *V3* *يوضع على الخط الترقوة اليساري في الفراغ الخامس بين الاضلاع*​ ​ *V4* *يوضع في منتصف الطريق بين** V3 وV5*​ ​ *V5* *يوضع في الفراغ الخامس بين الاضلاع على المحور الداخلي*​ ​ *V6**يوضع** في الفراغ الخامس على اليسار الخط الابط الوسطي*​ 

​ *5:**مرحلة ترشيح الـ 50**Hz*​ ​ *6:* *بعد اختيار الاقتباس المطلوب تدخل الإشارة إلى المضخم الثانوي وهو المضخم الأساسي لإشارة القلب** .*​ ​ *7 :**بعد التضخيم النهائي للإشارة تمر عبر مقاومة متغيرة لتحديد حساسية الجهاز** .*​ ​ *8:* *وهي مرحلة تضخيم الاستطاعة وذلك للحصول على القوة الكافية لتحريك إبرة راسم الإشارة (9) أو للاظهارعلى راسم الاشارة (10*).​ 



​ *من اجل الحصول على اقتباس أكثر دفة للإشارة يجب تخفيض مقاومة العبور بينالمريض و الكترودات الاقتباس, لذلك يجب القيام بما يلي**:*​ ​ *1- استخدام الكترودات ذات سطح كبير مع اعتبار ملائمة تلامسها مع الجلد*​ ​ *2- استخدام مادة الجيل لتأمين الناقلية الجيدة بين الجلد والاكترودات *​ ​ *3- ازالة الشحوم عن الجلد في منطقة الاقتباس*​ ​ *4- تنظيف منطقة الاقتباس باسخدام الكحول ودلك الجلد حتى الاحمرار وكذلك ازالة الشعر قبل الدلك*​ ​ *5- تثبيت الاكترود بشكل دائم خلال فترة الاقتباس*​ 


​ *أجيال الجهاز*​ ​ *لقد** تعددت وسائل اقتباس اشارة القلب وتطورت بشكلٍ كبير. فقد كانت بشكلٍ عام تعتمد على مقاييس غلفانية عادية في البدايات, ولكنها لم تؤمن الغرض المطلوب, إلى أن تم ظهور الترانزسستورات ومكبرات العمليات حيث أصبح بالامكان تضخيم هذه الاشارت وترشيحها( إزالة الاشارات غير المرغوب بها**) وتسجيلها على أوراق وحتى رسمها على شاشات رواسم الاشارة.*​ ​ *ومع ظهور الحاسوب تطورت آلية الاظهار والتخزين والمعالجة حيث أصبح بالامكان* 
*مقارنة عدة اشارات ومعرفة الخلل الوظيفي بشكلٍ أدق**. *​ ​ *وآخر** ما توصل إليه العلم اقتباس اشارة القلب بواسطة أجهزة محمولة صغيرة يضعها المريض في جيبه وهي على اتصال مباشر معه حيث تقوم بتخزين المعلومات أول بأول وإظهارها, ومن ثم نقلها إلى الحاسب إن أراد** .*​ ​ *أضف** إلى ذلك جهاز تخطيط القلب الداخلي وهو جهاز يزرع على القلب مع جهاز ناظم خطى القلب يقوم بمراقية القلب عن كثب وهذا يؤمن دقة عالية في الاقتباس ومعرفة أي تغيرات واختلافات حاصلة , حيث تقوم الوحدة المزروعة بتخزين كل هذه المعلومات ويتم استقبال الصادرة عنها لاسلكياً**.*​ ​ *بالإضافة إلى امكانية وصله مع أجهزة أخرى كجهاز مزيل الرجفان البطيني وجهاز مقياس الجهد**.*​ 

​ *وفيما يلي بعض اجهزة الـ* 
*ECG بأجياله المختلفة*​ 

​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 

​ 

 



​ *وصف لأحد اجهزة الـ** ECG*​ 

​ *



*​ 



​ *جهاز** ECG ذو تسجيل ورقي*​ ​ *يتالف** هذا الجهاز من الوحدة الاساسية والتي تحتوي على لوحة التحكم ومكان لوضع ورق التسجيل موصول إليها الالكترودات التي توضع على المريض*​ ​ *.وهناك انواع لهذه الالكترودات هي*​ ​ *1- الالكترودات المعدنية ذات السطح الكبير التي تستخدم لاقتباس الإشارة من الأطراف ( اليدين ، الرجلين ) .*​ ​ *2- الكترودات اللصق : تستخدم بصورة أساسية لاقتباس الاشارة من على الصدر وللمراقبة طويلة الأمد ولحالات الطب الرياضي وطب العمل .*​ ​ *3- الالكترودات الكأسية : تستخدم بشكل خاص للاقتباس الصدري.*
*كل** الكترود من هذه الاكترودات يكون ملون بلون معين ومكتوب عليه الاقتباس المحدد له, كما يوجد مخطط على الجهاز يبين مكان كل الكترود على المريض*.​ 
​ *أما لوحة التحكم فهي تحتوي على الازرار التالية*​ ​ *1- زر من اجل تحديد نوع التسجيل وهناك نوعين للتسجيل*​ ​ *1. التسجيل الاتوماتيكي: حيث يقوم الجهاز بتسجيل جميع الاقتباسات بترتيب معين *​ ​ *2. التسجيل المحدد حيث يقوم الجهاز بتسجيل الاقتباس الذي تم تحديده فقط.*​ ​ *2- زر الحساسية: من اجل زيادة قدرة الجهاز على تحسس الاشارة إذا كانت ضعيفة وفق عوامل الضرب المحددة التالية( 1\4, 1\2, 1, 2) *​ ​ *3- مفتاح السرعة: من اجل زيادة سرعة الورق عند الحاجة (عند زيادة ضربات القلب) *​ ​ *4- مفتاح الفلتر (Filter)*
*: وله خيارات *
*ترشيح الـ 50**Hz*
*ترشيح اشارة العضلات**,*
*ترشيح الاشارتين السابقتين معاً**.*​ ​ *5- أزرار الاقتباسات من أجل اختيار نوع الاقتباس الذي نريده.*​ ​ *عند** تسجيل اشارة القلب يطبع على الورقة في البداية معلومات عن المريض ( الاسم**, العمر,......) كما تطبع نبضة مربعة للتأكد من معايرة الجهاز.*​ 

​ *انواع التسجيل الورقي لاشارة الـ**ECG: *​ ​ *إن مثل هذا التسجيل هورسم لاشارة الـ* 
*ECG المضخمة بالنسبة للزمن.*
*ويستخدم** في الوقت الحاضر أدوات تسجيل ذات اقلام معدنية, حيث يتحرك فلم التسجيل فوق ورق خاص بذلك, ويتبع أحد الطرق التالية في التسجيل**:*​ 

​ *1- الأثر الحراري (Thermal trace):*

*في هذا الاسلوب يسخن الرأس المعدني ويترك اثراً عند ملامسته لورق حساس للحرارة* 
*( Wax paper) أي ورق ذي رد فعل لوني عند تأثره بالحرارة.*​ 

​ *2- الأثر اللوني:*​ ​ *عند الانضغاط الميكانيكي للرأس الكاتب على الورق تنتقل مادة لونية من شريط تسجيل أو من ورق كربوني إلى ورق التسجيل**.*​ 

​ *3- الاثر الملون لمعجونة أو سائل ( color Paste trace):*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]في هذه الطريقة يصنع رأس التسجيل بشكل أنبوب مفرغ بحيث يسمح بمرور مادة ملونة من خلال فتحة دقيقة تاركاً أثراً على ورقة التسجيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وللرسم على ورق تسجيل سطح فإنه يتطلب وجود مساعدة ميكانيكية وذلك اضمان ان الانحراف الناتج خطي
منقووووووووووووول
[/FONT]*


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

من دواعى سرورى سوف ارسله عبر الايميل وقد رفعته على هذا الرابط http://www.4shared.com/file/164319954/42898680/_11.html


----------



## blackhorse (21 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك الجنة وشكرا لمجهودك


----------



## أبوزيد محمد (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 يناير 2011)

*الله يجزيك الخير*​


----------



## ahmadba (25 يناير 2011)

يسلموووووووا


----------



## loveeee83 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير الموضوع مفيد كثييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## yaseen.khbory (23 سبتمبر 2011)

وماتوفيقي إلابالله


----------



## صهيب الخضور (30 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you 
this vary good


----------



## علاءرجب (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد السيد رمضان (30 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (21 سبتمبر 2012)

يسللللللللللللللمووووو كثيييير بدور ع المعلومااااات هاي من زممممماااااانننننننننن:75:


----------



## saad_srs (21 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## norattieh (30 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## 2riadh (6 يناير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكِ الله خيراً وبارك في مجهودك الطيب 
​


----------



## العاني عمار (6 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------

